# Wie 3 Lüfter im PC anschliessen



## muxx888 (2. Januar 2020)

*Wie 3 Lüfter im PC anschliessen*

Bin gerade am Bestellen für einen neuen PC. Da einige Teile bereits da sind baue ich schon etwas zusammen.

Habe ein be quiet Pure Base 500 case - da waren 2 Lüfter von be quiet (Pure Wings 2 mit 3 Pin) dabei.
Habe mir weiterhin einen Kühler von Arctic (P14 PWM PST, 4 Pin) geholt.

Als Mainboard soll es ein Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite werden.

Die Lüfter habe ich jetzt eingebaut:
Pure Wings vorne (bläst nach innen)
Pure Wings oben (bläst nach aussen)
Arctic hinten (bläst nach aussen)

Jetzt die Frage: Wo/wie schliesse ich die Lüfter vom Stecker her an?
Das Mainboard hat 2 Anschlüsse - jeweils 4 Pin - für CPU und einen Gehäuselüfter.

Der Arctic an den 4 Pin MB-Anschluss?
Und die 2 Pure Wings per Adapter an das Netzteil (welchen Adapter?) - oder gibt es hier eine bessere Lösung?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wie 3 Lüfter im PC anschliessen*



muxx888 schrieb:


> Das Mainboard hat 2 Anschlüsse - jeweils 4 Pin - für CPU und einen Gehäuselüfter.






> 1 x CPU fan header
> 1 x water cooling CPU fan header
> 2 x system fan headers



Quelle: X570 AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.0) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE Germany


Also mal in der Annahme, dass Gigabyte das eigene Produkt kennt, hast du vier Lüfter und vier Anschlüsse. Wie du die dann verteilst, überlasse ich dir ^^


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wie 3 Lüfter im PC anschliessen*

Du hast sogar 4 regelbare Lüfteranschlüsse auf dem Board. Mit CPU_FAN, CPU-OPT, SYS_FAN1 und SYS_FAN2 bezeichnet.
Wenn an deinem Artic-Lüfter ein zusätzliche Adapteranschluß für weitere Lüfter versehen ist kannst du an diesem glaube ich bis zu 2 weitere Lüfter anschließen. Diese werden dann mitgeregelt von dem Artic-Lüfter bzw. dessen Drehzahl.
Natürlich gib es Abweichungen wenn es nicht weitere Artic-Lüfter angeschlossen werden.
Sagen wir mal der Artic-Lüfter wird so 600-850 U/min eingestellt sein und die Pure-Wings laufen mit anderen aber gleichlaufenden Umdrehungen mit.
Kann mehr sein oder sogar weniger. Ich habe auch einen schwarzen Artic-Lüfter alledings in 12cm an meinem 92mm-Towerkühler befestigt. Dieser ist superleise und kühlt viel besser als der vorige und lautere 92mm-Orginallüfter. Meine zwei Frontlüfter sind weiße Artic-Lüfter, aber zusammengekoppelt an einem Lüfteranschluß (SYS_FAN).
Du kannst all deine Lüfter am Mainbord anschließen. Am Netzteil werden sie erst laufen wenn genügend Last vom Netzteil ausgeht. Das heißt sie springen womöglich erst gar nicht an weil das Netzteil dies nunmal regelt und nicht von der Temperaturregelung des Mainbords gesteuert werden.


----------



## Dimoneon (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wie 3 Lüfter im PC anschliessen*

Falls es doch zuviele Lüfte für's Mainboard sein sollten (sind es bei Dir aber demnach nicht) kann man auch einfach bei regulären Lüftern ein Y-Kabel verwenden. Die meisten Boards vertragen bis zu 1A am Ausgang, die erreicht man damit nicht. 

Optimalerweise würde ich Dir aber eine QUADRO Lüftersteuerung (-> Aqua Computer Webshop -  QUADRO Lueftersteuerung fuer PWM-Luefter 53256 ) empfehlen. Du kannst in der Software die Lüfter perfekt nach Deinen Bedürfnissen Temp-Target/Lautstärke einstellen und hast die KAbelchen nicht überall auf dem Mainboard am rumfalltern/liegen.


----------



## muxx888 (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wie 3 Lüfter im PC anschliessen*

Danke euch allen für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten!!!

Habe im Manual den zweiten Sys_Fan übersehen gehabt.
Entnehme dem Text von "gekipptes-Bit" das ich also einen Systemlüfter auch an den CPU-OPT Anschluss anschliessen darf - das war mir nicht klar.

Dann würde ich,
den CPU-Lüfter an CPU_FAN
den Arctic an SYS_FAN 1
Pure Wings 1 an SYS_FAN 2
Pure Wings 2 an CPU_OPT 
anschliessen. Richtig so?

Ich nehme mal an das 3 Pin oder 4 Pin beide auf das MB passen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wie 3 Lüfter im PC anschliessen*

Den CPU_OPT kannst du wie jeden anderen Port nutzen/konfigurieren. Und ja, 3 Pin Lüfter passen auch an die 4 Pin Ports


----------



## muxx888 (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wie 3 Lüfter im PC anschliessen*

Top - Danke!


----------

